# New equipment for Shipboad Use



## Navalsnpr (16 Jan 2005)

As most of us have seen in the other threads, there are many companies out there that have equipment that could be suitable or made suitable for shipboard use to assist with the efficiency of the ship and/or the Quality of Life of the crew.

Here are some examples that have been installed since the CPF's were produced:

- Satellite Telephone
- Satellite TV

Are there any products out there that currently aren't onboard our ships that may be a good idea to look at??


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Jan 2005)

I always thought for the Navy if 2 of the .50s HMGs were removed and 2 20mm Oerlikons (or 2 25mm Bushmasters) were installed in place it would add to the defensive firepower and provide better fire support during boardings and MIO.


----------



## Navalsnpr (17 Jan 2005)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I always thought for the Navy if 2 of the .50s HMGs were removed and 2 20mm Oerlikons (or 2 25mm Bushmasters) were installed in place it would add to the defensive firepower and provide better fire support during boardings and MIO.



As long as they didn't get hauled out of war storage somewhere, it would be a good idea. The only issue would be finding real estate on the ship to mount the guns. The tankers would be fairly easy, but the 280's and CPF's may be more of a challenge.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Jan 2005)

I think on the CPFs you could put them on the bridgewings or the quarter deck.


----------



## NavyGunner (21 Jan 2005)

I am unfamiliar with the Orlicons. What is the rate of fire? 50 cal ammo takes up a lot less space than 20mm ammo. Ammunition space is at a premium on CPF's.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jan 2005)

Navalgunner take a look at the Oerlikon S20 Naval Mount for technical specs:
http://www.rheinmetall-detec.com/index.php?lang=3&fid=1654&action=pd

As for 20mm ammo taking up a lot of space; maybe but maybe not. While the .50 HMG does pack a lot of punch would not a 20mm autocannon be better. Especially if this day and age of possible   suicide boats packed with explosives. 20mm also can be used for a bigger punch for MIO and in support of boarding ops.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Jan 2005)

The Oerlikon S20 definately looks like it could be mounted on the Q-Deck of a CPF and be a useful weapons system.

I was suprised to see the Monarc picture. Looks like it should be on a Tank or a Stryker!!


----------



## Sundborg (23 Jan 2005)

That gun looks to be in a green camo.  Was it used in the army for another purpose prior?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jan 2005)

Its a German Army PZH2000 Howitzer used in the test.


----------



## Navalsnpr (4 Feb 2005)

4 Geosynchronous Satellites to provide all elements with dedicated communications abilities would be nice...

Would anyone want to venture as to the cost of such a procurement!!


----------



## STONEY (5 Feb 2005)

For your info most of the navy ships are already equipped with the 20MM Phalanx guns and they are soon to be updated to the Block 1B  Phalanx surface mode version .  This incorporates a side mounted Forward Looking Infared Radar (FLIR) which enables it to engage low slow or hovering aircraft and surface craft. Additionally , the FLIR assists the radar in engageing some ASCM's . Block 1B uses a thermal imager Automatic Acquistion Video Tracker (AAVT) and stablilization system that provides surface mode and electro-optic (EO) angle track. The Block 1B also replaces the Block 0 gun barrels with newer longer heavier gun barrells that improve round dispersion and range and rate of fire is increased to 4,500 rounds per minute and increases magazine capacity to 1,550 . So i don't think its really necessary to replace the .50's as they are intended for use in a little less intimidating circumstances.  

cheers


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Feb 2005)

Stoney,

True, but in a multi threat environment, it would be a definite asset to have another form of 20mm gunnery available to the ship.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Feb 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Stoney,
> 
> True, but in a multi threat environment, it would be a definite asset to have another form of 20mm gunnery available to the ship.



Especially in light of our recent inshore ops and the threat that explosive laden speedboats now pose to warships.


----------



## Grimey (11 Feb 2005)

Huron was deployed post Gulf War 1 with 2 20mm (or was it 40mm?) boffins on either side of the boat deck.  They where installed in a matter of weeks.  Ex Bonaventure, ex Air field defense, ex museum pieces coming to an MCDV near you!!

New kit?  NOMEX COVERALLS LIKE THE SUBMARINERS.  Lets ditch the NCD's!


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Feb 2005)

Nomex coveralls would be a great addition to our sea going kit list only.

I can't see that they would be allowed alongside or on shore postings.


----------



## NCRCrow (11 Feb 2005)

Agree, lets ditch the NCD's and get smart looking NOMEX coveralls for *shipboard* use only. 

It would make it easier on laundry day and for action stations.

I think for naval pers ashore/school/etc. salt/peppers look sharp and professional. 

It would be an idea for the Canadian Navy to acquire a Stinger(Manpad) for very close in air defence as a compliment to CIWS/76-57/Missile etc or a TOW weapon system style for small in swarm raids.


----------



## who980 (11 Feb 2005)

I agree with using Coveralls as well, i'd say you could cut off a good couple of minutes in your close up time if you just had to jump into some coveralls, as well as sea-boots with zippers in place of laces.  Jumping into NCD's at action stations just seems counter productive especially when you've just woken up and lack co-ordination.  I still think the NCD's though could work well while a ship is alongside, and up in the school.

Ryan


----------



## Navalsnpr (13 Feb 2005)

The coverall issue has been looked at a number of times before.

There isn't a safety issue with them as Fire Fighters and Hull Techs normally wear them at sea. That being said, I think that it's an issue of perception and they way we look.


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Feb 2005)

Coveralls are the way to go.  I love them, but they are really hot during the summer months..  I always thought the Aussies/Kiwis had good coveralls.  

I think the Canadian Navy should go this way, and stop looking like the RN when it comes to NCDs........


As for shipboard use only?   

I see airforce guys walking around in flight suits (coveralls) all the time, so why is it that I can't wear mine out?  (working on the sub who would want to, but the option would be there).  Yes I agree that if you look like a bag of shit, you shouldn't walk out in it.  Be real though, you can't expect a working uniform to be in top notch parade state everyday.


----------



## Grimey (16 Feb 2005)

I always wished that they'd come up with a combined NBP/work coverall.  Would have saved me getting changed a lot during Op Apollo. ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Feb 2005)

IR/NV capabilities could use improvement.  I hear rumors of new stuff coming, but getting the NODLR's like we had on the Gatineau would be a step in the right direction.

How about RAM?  Rolling airframe missiles.  21 pack of rockets, replaces the CIWS body, and provides somewhat longer range point defence than the 20mm, even with the new block 1B.
*
Coveralls....YES PLEASE!!!*

How about new BA's for fire-fighting?  The chemox's we use now are found in museums elsewhere.  (Literally.  I have a pic of them in the USS Missouri, and they have them in the Halifax Fire Dept's museum.)  

The idea of 20mm or 25mm deck guns is a good one, as the increased range would provide better standoff, but I thing the spot to put them would be the hangar mezzanines.  Take longer to man, but provide a decent spot for them, as well as a spot for ammo.  (There are already upper deck lockers in those areas.)

There's a couple of ideas to beat around.

NavyShooter


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Feb 2005)

IIRC is there not a RADHAZ issue on the mezzanine decks of the hangar?


----------



## Missile Man (24 Feb 2005)

No, to my knowledge the mezzanine decks are never OOB due to RADHAZ considerations (hangar top is, of course with CIWS.)  However, manning the mezzanine decks would be an act of lunacy in any type of sea state, as well, they would likely have to traverse through RADHAZ restricted areas (missile decks) to actually get to the mezzanine, depending of course what the operational nature of the ship is in.  Perhaps unmanned weapons on the mezzanine is a more realistic option (I know I wouldn't want to trundle on out there in anything above SS 2)


----------



## SeaKingTacco (25 Feb 2005)

> Perhaps unmanned weapons on the mezzanine is a more realistic option (I know I wouldn't want to trundle on out there in anything above SS 2)



Indeed.  Doing FOD rounds on the hangar top during any kind of sea state is a bit exciting.


----------

